# Help. Req. questions



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

I have a bunch of questions hopefully you experienced and knowledgeable guys can offer...

1. I know in MA you can challenge the EMT exam with other state's or military certification to see if you can bring it over to MA. I think you can do that with Fire as well. What about police? I've been in the Air Force Security Forces for 2 years now and I was wondering if I could challenge MA's police certification. Probably a stupid question right?

2. I was wondering what i would have to do to look more appeasing to departments once i turn 21. I turn 21 on 07 SEP 2007 and it seems like i'm missing the MA PO exam by months which really sucks. I'm hoping for an 80th RTT for state police to come out a lil after that but hey c'mon we all know that reality of that right now lol.Right Now i currently have these skills.

1. Previous LE experience through the Air Force, a little of 2 years.
2. Residency in MA.
3. Veterans Status for serving atleast 90-days in MA and over 180-days Overseas. Exactly 364 days of Total Active Duty time (odd number I know haha). Honorary Discharge from the Air National Guard (I switched to the Reserves).
4. Associates degree in Criminal Justice.
5. First Responder/CPR/AED certification
6. Certification on M-4,M-9,M-203,M-249,M-240, OC non-lethal, and ASP baton.
7. Refrences from high ranking officials in both military and civilian police.


Is there anything else I can do to look better? A reserve academy with actual and good certification in MA? Can the G.I. bill be used?

Any and all clarifications/answers/advice/tips will be accepted.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

AFchris77 said:


> I have a bunch of questions hopefully you experienced and knowledgeable guys can offer...
> 
> 1. I know in MA you can challenge the EMT exam with other state's or military certification to see if you can bring it over to MA. I think you can do that with Fire as well. What about police? I've been in the Air Force Security Forces for 2 years now and I was wondering if I could challenge MA's police certification. Probably a stupid question right?
> 
> ...


Do a search for the academy, there have been tons of threads on this. Though don't take my word, but the answer will be no, but if you want to try, why not.

Certifications etc in theory don't matter, only test scores due to civil circus. If you apply to a non-civil town, thats another story, unless they also make a list from their own test. I was not militarty, but I would say the GI Bill cannot go to the academies since you must be sponsored by a police department, not the Feds.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

If I were you I would worry less about the weapons certifications in #6 and focus more on #7 and #4 on your list. Test scores don't seem to matter to much in MA. Make some good contacts and connections, keep your nose clean, and go as far as you can with your education until you get hired. Massachusetts is a Jacksonian Democracy at its best... "to the victor goes the spoils". There is a reason why they call it Civil Circus...


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Being out here in Western Mass I would prolly be going for a non-civil service department. Primarily I wouldnt mind Northampton, Easthampton, Huntington, etc.... somewhere in the surrounding area. Either That or the number of Campus' around here. UMASS, Westfield, Amherst, WNEC, etc.....

Does anyone know the reserve or Intermittent academies up here? When they are? Which one to go to etc....


----------

